# Gulf Shores Pier night report



## aaronmc28

Arrived around 9:00 after work and set out 2 shark rods a couple of benches from the bathrooms. 2 hours pass with no takers. Wind howling SW about 20 knots. It day lay down a bit around 11:00. Everyone around is catching white trout and ground mullet. Headed out to the end of the pier in hopes of better luck. Another 2 hours with no takers. Played with the white trout in the lights with the Gotcha plug. Caught over 50 in 2 hours and one monster bluefish. Sharks will probably turn on in a couple weeks I hope. Pier reported water temp during the day to be 70 degrees. Pier did report catches of whiting, white trout, ground mullet, kings, spanish and pompano during the day. Water was super clear and skates were running all over the top of the water. Its been a long day so off to bed.


Aaron


----------



## User6882

Hey man just a headsup, shark fishing is prohibited on GSSP


----------



## PAWGhunter

Shark fishing is banned...but fishing for "stingrays" is perfectly ok. Next time you are on the pier don't mention the word'shark', cause all its gonna do is get you dirty looks from the regulars. Putting on half a bloodybluefish, whole white trout, whole mulletor shredded ladyfish and letting it sit out there for a monster "stingray" is perfectly within the rules. But seriously, don't bring anything over a 4/0 onto the pier...that is just too obvious. Good luck "stingray" fishing</p>


----------



## devinsdad

Why would shark fishing be against the rules? I could see if I were using farm animals for bait hoping for JAWS, but targeting small blacktips shouldn't cause any harm.
Just curious.


----------



## afishanado

Probably afraid of attracting sharks near public swimming areas as if they are not already there.

Here are therules and a link to the website.

http://www.alapark.com/GulfState/Gulf%20State%20Park%20Pier/

Like someone already posted, don't use reels over 4/0 and if anyone asks, you are fishing for rays, grouper, cobia, tarpon, or any big fish except shark and you should be fine.

<h2>*<h2>Pier Rules and Regulations</h2>Limit of 4 rods per fisherman (additional rods brought will be charged $3.50 each)


No trolley fishing permitted

Bottom fishing up-wind/up-current

Float fishing down-wind/down-current

One fishing rod in <span style="text-decoration: underline;">use at a time.

<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Salt water fishing license required

<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Good conduct/sportsmanship required

<span style="text-decoration: underline;">One crab basket per person (cannot be left unattended and you cannot crab and fish at same time)

<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Catch must be placed in container within 10 minutes

<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Keep tackle andbait OFF of tables and benches

<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Cut your bait at cleaning tables or bait cutting tables only

<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Children under 12 must be accompanied by an adult at all times

<span style="text-decoration: underline;">No standing or sitting on rails

<span style="text-decoration: underline;">No jumping/diving off of pier

<span style="text-decoration: underline;">No alcohol allowed on pier

<span style="text-decoration: underline;">No cooking on pier

<h2><span style="text-decoration: underline;">PROHIBITED </h2><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Pets-Soliciting-Shark Fishing-Reels over 4.0-Cast Nets-Gill Nets-Wire Crab Traps-Spears

<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Spear Guns-Bed Rolls-Cots-Sleeping Bags-Sleeping-Skates-Skate Boards-Bicycles-Running

<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Horseplay-Fireworks-Firearms-Sling Shots-Beach Umbrellas-Lounge Chairs

*</h2>


----------



## slanddeerhunter

> *devinsdad (27/04/2010)*Why would shark fishing be against the rules? I could see if I were using farm animals for bait hoping for JAWS, but targeting small blacktips shouldn't cause any harm.
> Just curious.


Its against the rules because when you bring a shark up the first thing happens all the tourist run over to look ,andthe shark is usually still flopping and someone gets bit .(or thats the way al. state see's it.) By the way i have not seen it in the rules but they have made it illegal to bring a shark in on any state land or beaches.So if want to catch a shark you have to do it from a boat.( i dont personally agree but welcome to al.)


----------



## aaronmc28

The following rules are broken everyday at that pier and mostly right in front of pier staff.


*Limit of 4 rods per fisherman (additional rods brought will be charged $3.50 each)
*
*No trolley fishing permitted*

*One fishing rod in <span style="text-decoration: underline;">use at a time.*

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Salt water fishing license required*

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Catch must be placed in container within 10 minutes*

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Keep tackle andbait OFF of tables and benches*

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Cut your bait at cleaning tables or bait cutting tables only*

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Children under 12 must be accompanied by an adult at all times*

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;">No alcohol allowed on pier*


Besides, if I catch one, I release it. I never bring it up over therail due to safety hazards for me and the tourists as well. Like it was stated before, I was going forany fish that would eat a bottom bait and there are many that fall into that catagory. Just using a good-sized chunk of mullet. I have been going over there long enough to know what they enforce and what they don't.


----------



## tjwareusmc

I was out there late last night and some guys were catching some shark off of the end. I caught several catfish and one small white trout. I tried to get a tripletail to bite but I didnt have any live bait- he swam around the pilings for a few mins but he wasnt interested in anything that I had.


----------



## JDM

I haven't fished the pier yet and was noticing the rules and it says no alcoholic beverages on the pier?
Does that mean they sellcold beerand you can't bring your own on the pier or does that mean nothing period?


----------



## Billcollector

No alcoholic beverages are allowed on the pier period. Pier house does not sell them either.


----------



## PAWGhunter

While the rules of the pier should always be followed, alot of the time it depends on who is patrolling the pier on the day you are fishing. I have had good and bad experiences with the pier police.

Good = I was on the pier late one night with my familyjust after it reopenedfromthe Idadamageand the pier workerwent out of his was to bringmy familydrinks, ice and plastic bags for our fish. Great experience!

Bad = I was once threatened by a pier worker(I assumehe was the head of the pier police cause of the stupid hat he was wearing)that I would be thrown off of the pier property because I was using two rods at the same time...on a cold winter day when I WAS THE ONLY PERSON ON THE PIER!!! He was just being a dick and ruined my day...well until I caught a monster Black Drum


----------



## liam

_would not fish gulf shore pier ,if paid me,too strict for me._


----------



## User6882

> *liam (04/05/2010)*would not fish gulf shore pier ,if paid me,too strict for me.


Good, more room on the rail for me!


----------

